# 300zx seat in 240?



## Chris V (May 10, 2004)

Will a 300zx seat fit in a 240? the seat is just a regular gray cloth seat with manual adjusters.

thanks in advance,
Chris


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I dont think so, not without some rail work. 300zx doesnt have the floorpan lump that the silvias and skylines have resulting in height offset seat rails


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

Well the 300zx seats arent that great to beggin with, u would be much better with 180 seats or somethign


----------



## Chris V (May 10, 2004)

anybody know where i could get a 180 seat. i didnt really like the 240 seats when i saw them...a little to narrow looking and uncomfortable, whereas the 300 seats fit me perfect and are really comfortable.


----------



## billyjuan (Jan 14, 2004)

well u can try ebay or ask people on this forum which u did  already. personally i think it be less hastle getting a 240sx or 180sx seat then putting a 300zx seat. cause those seat bolt right on and the 300zx u will had to make some modification like joel said


----------



## Chris V (May 10, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Something someone should try/look at for some seat upgrades is see if the stock 240 rails can bolt to the seat of say the 300z seat, or the skyline seat (sense only 3 of the 4 bolt up corectly). that way you could keep the stock rails, but have a better seat. i know i have fully disasembled my seats to swap the bottom and back with the passenger side so i know it can be done.


----------



## Kato (Apr 21, 2004)

JDM Kouki 180sx seats are basically just S14 seats...I have S14 seats in my S13, direct bolt in...One of my best mods so far...


----------



## Chris V (May 10, 2004)

joerc240sx said:


> Something someone should try/look at for some seat upgrades is see if the stock 240 rails can bolt to the seat of say the 300z seat, or the skyline seat (sense only 3 of the 4 bolt up corectly). that way you could keep the stock rails, but have a better seat. i know i have fully disasembled my seats to swap the bottom and back with the passenger side so i know it can be done.


i was thinkin the same

considering i already have the 300 seat i might try that


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

yeah, dont get pre 1995 180sx seats - they are the same as the silvia and 240sx: crap


----------

